# The Pumphouse - Darling Harbour



## petesbrew (11/6/09)

Walked past the Pumphouse this morning and noticed a banner outside for Wicked Elf.
Anyone keen for a beer tomorrow? See if it's on tap?

Open from 12pm fridays. All other weekdays it's 4pm.


----------



## glennheinzel (11/6/09)

There's a chance that I will be in that neck of the woods tomorrow so I'll make it if I can.


----------



## joshuahardie (11/6/09)

I am in a course tomorrow so can't make it that day.

but if you ever do a return trip another Friday, count me in


----------



## petesbrew (11/6/09)

No worries Josh


----------



## SJW (11/6/09)

Have they still got that Strong Ale on tap there? I had that a few years ago there and it was sensational.


----------



## petesbrew (11/6/09)

SJW said:


> Have they still got that Strong Ale on tap there? I had that a few years ago there and it was sensational.


We shall find out.


----------



## Gerard_M (11/6/09)

Still have the Thunderbolt Blonde & an awesome Pilsner on tap.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## AuntyJack (11/6/09)

If I managed to get away from SWMBO how would I now find this small group of beer afficionados in the Pumphouse?

Cheers'

Auntyjack


----------



## petesbrew (11/6/09)

Good question.. I'll bring a beer mag (if I remember it)


----------



## kabooby (11/6/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Still have the Thunderbolt Blonde & an awesome Pilsner on tap.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Any insight to this pilsner Gerard? I had the pils a few months ago before the Kings of Leon concert and keen to know if it is the same one.

I am prety sure they had the wiked elf Pale on tap then aswell.

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (12/6/09)

bump
12:30 for liquid lunch? (I think the meals are a bit pricey, so I'll be wolfing down a sanga on the way)


----------



## Renegade (12/6/09)

Will anyone from AHB be there after 6pm ?


----------



## glennheinzel (12/6/09)

My plans (well... the familys plans) are still up in the air so best not to wait on my commitment.


----------



## petesbrew (12/6/09)

Bugger it, I'll still be there with a few mates from work, if anyone's nearby.


----------



## PostModern (12/6/09)

Might swing by for a onesy after a quick bite in Chinatown. Will look out for you Pete.


----------



## petesbrew (12/6/09)

PostModern said:


> Might swing by for a onesy after a quick bite in Chinatown. Will look out for you Pete.


Awesome. See ya there, Rob.
The day's a complete writeoff. Bloody engineers.


----------



## PostModern (12/6/09)

Complete chaos here as well. Bloody Network Comms guys!


----------



## petesbrew (25/9/09)

Hopfbrauhaus Octoberfestbier on tap 500ml for $7.50ish.
Bloody gorgeous.


----------



## O'Henry (26/9/09)

I was on my way there yesterday when a phone call turned me round... Wish I'd continued. Looks delish!


----------



## petesbrew (8/10/10)

Late Call for lunch drinks today.

Was there last week and Nogne O Lemongrass Ale was on tap.


----------



## petesbrew (13/4/11)

Anyone keen for Pumphouse tomorrow @ lunch?
Josh & I will be there. I hear they have Nogne 0 on tap again.


----------



## .DJ. (13/4/11)

Had the Nonge O Pale there about a month ago... 

:icon_drool2: :icon_drunk:


----------



## petesbrew (13/4/11)

Actually I can't confirm the Nogne 0 yet... sorry.
Still going so if anyone wants to catch up feel free.
12:30?


----------



## gap (13/4/11)

I was there Saturday night and there was no Nogne 0 on tap.

They had Punk IPA and Murrays Retro Rocket -- a fantastic beer with heaps
of Hop flavour and only 2.8%ABV.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## joshuahardie (13/4/11)

I can say the Retro-Rocket is worth trying.

Ill see anyone/everyone at lunch tomorrow.


----------



## HarryB (13/4/11)

A shame if the nogne 0 is off permanently .... so good.


----------



## petesbrew (14/4/11)

bump


----------

